# My sweet boy Kagan



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Other wise known as Monkey Dog, he is the one on my pics, the one in the air, jumping off a dock. Well in that pick and that jump he had injured himself. He pulled a muscle and had a small terr in his knee. Well I rehab him fed him MSM and trachea, swam him in a tank, did all kind of stuff and his has been sound for about a year, oh did I forget I got a brace for his leg, so no surgery. 

Well yesterday I was training him for his hunt test coming up, for those of you who know what a t pattern is thats what I was running him on and it appears he has done the same thing to his other knee. I'm so stressed out, he is my favorite boy.

So I went to my friends office to get some pain meds today, the vet, she wants to see him, I know she is going to tell me his knee is injured. But here is the thing, his other knee was such a small terr that he didn't need surgery. So I'm thinking he will need the same. With pain meds he is putting weight on it, but I know its injured. 

Just don't know what to do, should I wait a couple of days and see how he is? What do you all think I should do. 

I think he will need a brace for this one too, I hate to put him through all of that again?

Anyway, it took them almost a whole year to figure out the last issue, now its the other leg. 

I'm stressed, he doesn't seem to care. 

So he couldn't be in that much pain, his meds are just like an aspirin. Very mild.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

What does he do if you take him off the pain meds? It's a toss up, so hard to know what the right thing is. I feel for you, thats an awful disappointment, especially for such an active dog and so soon after the last injury.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I read statistic on knee injuries, and like 90 percent of dogs that have one knee injury have a second one on the other knee because of the stress. So I guess he is part of the 90 percent.

He seems to be walking ok this am but I know its the meds, soooo I will take him in today and see what the vet says. She is like a sports vet lol. 

Well thanks for answering me anyway Mollyloppy.

He is just so hard to keep still, hes a wild man and will go even with an injury, I had to kennel him the last time for almost two weeks it broke my heart.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

When Mol sprained her front wrist, that was hell, no exercise at all except for going outside to pee for a whole 10 days. So I sympathise a lot. Especially when they want to run so badly and can't understand why they are being held back. I thought I was going to lose my mind with the constant harassing and sitting and staring at me with the odd attention bark for hours on end.
Thats great though your vet friend is a sports vet, thats the best type. I like sports doctors for injuries to humans too, they know when to push it and when not too.
Good luck, feel for you. Let us know what she says, ok?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feel a bit better, she said both of his knees are sound, good and tight, that he strained his Lipeois muscle? Basically his other groin muscle. I feel better, he is such jock. I had to bring my little black lab in also she has had blood in her poo tried to give some herbs and skipped meal but it just wasn't working. Of course she had lots of bad bacteria in her poo and not that much of good stuff. I use Dr Beckers probiotics but it just doesn't work like the ones my friend gets. So in one day she dried up.


----------

